# Help boat runs but no power



## Ryandumas (Apr 17, 2005)

Well I just now got my boat running it was the pick up coil anyways. I ran it in the yard for about a hour it starts right up idles fairly well and rev up pretty well also. So I wanted to take it out on the water and see what it could do. Well started fine backed it up put it in foward ran poor tried to give throttel and it stalled I really had to play with it to get it going and even at full throttle it ran very slow and would stall alot. I have found top dead center and checked the rotor and where it was I made that the #1 wire I have checked the firing order plenty of times its good.When I time it the timing marks are a good 2.5 inches before the timing mark when I turn turn the distributor as it get closer to the marks it stalls out. Also if it's 180 degrees out will it still run.P>S ran it again at home and runs fine when it's under no load please help Thanks
Just thought I would tell you my water inlet hose worked its way loose and we almost sank the boat the entire bilge was full of water pretty scary but we made it back fine
by the way 
My boat has a 302 ford engine with a omc outdrive It has a electronic distributor


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I had the same trouble with my 3.8 gm engine and omc drive....If it is losing power underload could be fuel pump worn....fuel filters.....butterfly in carb closing??? I had a new engine block put in last year didnt changew the fuel pump....put it in the water idled fine tooled around ok then when giving it the gas it died....at about 1300 rpm....put a new fuelpump on runs like a top


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

My guess would be fuel problem or timing


----------



## Ryandumas (Apr 17, 2005)

Well I took a look at the engine again and I found a vacum line at the base of the carb that came off I'm hope that is what the problem is I will check it out tommorow. Also I don't think the fuel pump is bad the motor only has 160 hours on it And I replaced the cam but if the vacum line does not help I will try the pump. What does everyone else think could the vacum line be causing the poor power when under load Thanks RYAN


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

You need to fix what you can see first and go on to the fuel after that. If you try and align the timing marks and you can't because it stalls then the cam timing is probably off. This would also give you the lack of power. I also ran across an engine a while back with these symptoms and it had the wrong crank in it. The pistons were not coming all the way to the top of the cylinders. 

Just bear in mind diagnosing an engine issue here is like calling the doc and saying "My toe hurts, Why?" He isn't going to know for sure unless he can see it...

lkmifisherman


----------

